# Need Advice On Moving To Majorca



## 2ladies

We are seriously thinking of moving to Majorca and would appreciate any advice anyone living there can give us.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

In terms of advice for moving to Majorca (or anywhere, for that matter) it would help to know where you're coming from and what you're planning to do in your new location. 

It makes a big difference if you're considering a move within the EU vs. moving from outside the EU - visa considerations and reciprocity for health services and driver's licenses can get tricky.

It also makes a difference whether you're going to a place for work, to be with a friend or family members or to retire. In all cases, it's a good idea to try to learn the local language. It can be very isolating without it - and while many people "learn English" in school, most adults who don't use it regularly won't admit to knowing it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete

2ladies said:


> We are seriously thinking of moving to Majorca and would appreciate any advice anyone living there can give us.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi

Possibly the best choice you could make , Smashing places avoid the kiss me quick tourist areas and you will find paradise ..

You havent said if you plan to work or are retiring or what ? as jobs i should think will be hard to find particularly in the out of season months.


----------



## 2ladies

*Majorca*

Retiring there for the winter months - lucky us. Two active senior ladies.

We are from London and I am under the impression that senior's are entitled to free health treatment in Spain.

Wondering whether we can get private health insurance there for the six months.

Is it easy to find really nice furnished flats there during the winter season? Would like to be close to Palma as we do like a bit of 'life' and shops!!

I am also into horses - any equestrians on here living in Majorca?

Have bought some Spanish language tapes - I don't expect miracles, but even buenos tardes is more than I knew before - hehehe!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

2ladies said:


> Retiring there for the winter months - lucky us. Two active senior ladies.
> 
> We are from London and I am under the impression that senior's are entitled to free health treatment in Spain.
> 
> Wondering whether we can get private health insurance there for the six months.
> 
> Is it easy to find really nice furnished flats there during the winter season? Would like to be close to Palma as we do like a bit of 'life' and shops!!
> 
> I am also into horses - any equestrians on here living in Majorca?
> 
> Have bought some Spanish language tapes - I don't expect miracles, but even buenos tardes is more than I knew before - hehehe!!!


I dont know of any companies that offer "part time" health cover, but you could try Sanitas. Dont use British companies, they are horrendously expensive


----------



## 2ladies

Thank you - will do.


----------



## 2ladies

Hi - just come back - loved Majorca.

Thanks all.


----------



## swp52284

hi ,me and the wife are thinking of moving to majorca but have no idea where to start.
i,m a carpenter and my wife is a qualified technician at a pharmacy.
we would both be looking to work but we only want to rent a property not buy.
i would appreciate any advice possible


----------



## Suenneil

swp52284 said:


> hi ,me and the wife are thinking of moving to majorca but have no idea where to start.
> i,m a carpenter and my wife is a qualified technician at a pharmacy.
> we would both be looking to work but we only want to rent a property not buy.
> i would appreciate any advice possible


Hi and welcome to the forum SWP,

I live on the mainland so cant give you specifics on Majorca  But what I would say is if you both need work then its going to be very difficult .... unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe (around 19%) and I think someone mentioned only last week that the Islands suffer more than most. The cost of living is also higher in Majorca .... so you would need pretty decent jobs (Spanish salaries are notoriously low!) to get by.

Rental property is probably not going to be an issue now that the summer season is coming to a close, a lot of landlords will be happy to take long term tenants now the tourists have left.

Im not sure if you speak Spanish ? but even with your wifes qualifications she would need the language to be able to take up a similar position if she could find one - you may also want to check out if her qualifications are transferable over to Spain.

Just read this back and its sounds pretty negative  its not meant to be honestly! but there is no point me telling you its going to be easy at the moment.

Maybe a Majorca resident will come one the forum later and give you some better news and opinion ! 

Good luck - Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo

there was a chap on here a while ago from Mallorca and he wasntvery optimistic either. If memory serves he said that taxation is very high in Mallorca and the cost of living is comparable to london prices. But I guess alot of that depends on where abouts on the Island you are???

As for Pharaceutical work, I think you have to have your qualifications tranferred and ratified in Spain which I would imagine a good understanding of the written/verbal Mallorcan language would be required (I'm fairly sure that Mallorca has a slightly different language to the mainland??)

The one thing I do know is that the weather in Mallorca is appalling in the winter, torrential rains and high winds most of the time apparently

Sorry, more negativity. But I guess its better to start negative and then see what positives come in???????

Jo xx


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> there was a chap on here a while ago from Mallorca and he wasntvery optimistic either. If memory serves he said that taxation is very high in Mallorca and the cost of living is comparable to london prices. But I guess alot of that depends on where abouts on the Island you are???
> 
> As for Pharaceutical work, I think you have to have your qualifications tranferred and ratified in Spain which I would imagine a good understanding of the written/verbal Mallorcan language would be required (I'm fairly sure that Mallorca has a slightly different language to the mainland??)
> 
> The one thing I do know is that the weather in Mallorca is appalling in the winter, torrential rains and high winds most of the time apparently
> 
> Sorry, more negativity. But I guess its better to start negative and then see what positives come in???????
> 
> Jo xx


Jo you are right about the weather there. My mother lives in a lovely location on the north east of the island and it is staggering the number of times I cal in Spring and autumn and it is raining quite heavily (but not here at least south of Granada). However, she loves it and despite being disappointed by the weather in the winter she would not move here.

You are right historically Spanish was not the language normally spoken, I would imagine though that Spanish would be considered the official language for people obtaining/transfering qualifications (although am not certain), however, the reality is that anyone trying to work for a local company (pharmacist etc.) will probably be unsuccessful if they do not speak Majorcian. Also in the smaller towns (which is often where you find the nicer, less exploited areas) unless you are working with tourism most jobs go to the locals and the Majorcians do not embrace foreign residents as much as the mainland - the Majorcians do not embrace Spanish from the mainland either.


----------



## JoyDuff

*Moving to Mallorca*



2ladies said:


> Retiring there for the winter months - lucky us. Two active senior ladies.
> 
> We are from London and I am under the impression that senior's are entitled to free health treatment in Spain.
> 
> Wondering whether we can get private health insurance there for the six months.
> 
> Is it easy to find really nice furnished flats there during the winter season? Would like to be close to Palma as we do like a bit of 'life' and shops!!
> 
> I am also into horses - any equestrians on here living in Majorca?
> 
> Have bought some Spanish language tapes - I don't expect miracles, but even buenos tardes is more than I knew before - hehehe!!!


Hello There,

We are two older ladies who love Mallorca but cannot afford to move there without income. Even 6 months in the winter is impossible as we have dogs and a Spanish stallion!

We would be interested in hearing more of your experiences as we understand the health care is excellent and there are a lot of horse establishments on the island. Have you been there for the last winter?

We are not sure if it is acceptable to give our e-mail address but if so we would be delighted to hear from to discuss further.

Kind regards 

[l]


----------



## Suenneil

JoyDuff said:


> Hello There,
> 
> We are two older ladies who love Mallorca but cannot afford to move there without income. Even 6 months in the winter is impossible as we have dogs and a Spanish stallion!
> 
> We would be interested in hearing more of your experiences as we understand the health care is excellent and there are a lot of horse establishments on the island. Have you been there for the last winter?
> 
> We are not sure if it is acceptable to give our e-mail address but if so we would be delighted to hear from to discuss further.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joy
> 
> I wouldnt recommend posting your personal email address for safety and security reasons (I have deleted it for you). If you need or want to give this to someone you can use the PM facility. Although we do actually prefer if people share their experiences here on the forum .... as I am sure there are others who would also like to read how things are for people living here ... and if its not openly on the forum they cant  If we all use the PM or email system there will be no one on here
> 
> Take care
> sue :ranger:


----------



## pollensa

*Mallorca*



jojo said:


> there was a chap on here a while ago from Mallorca and he wasntvery optimistic either. If memory serves he said that taxation is very high in Mallorca and the cost of living is comparable to london prices. But I guess alot of that depends on where abouts on the Island you are???
> 
> As for Pharaceutical work, I think you have to have your qualifications tranferred and ratified in Spain which I would imagine a good understanding of the written/verbal Mallorcan language would be required (I'm fairly sure that Mallorca has a slightly different language to the mainland??)
> 
> The one thing I do know is that the weather in Mallorca is appalling in the winter, torrential rains and high winds most of the time apparently
> 
> Sorry, more negativity. But I guess its better to start negative and then see what positives come in???????
> 
> Jo xx



there is so much development and redevelopment going on in Mallorca, I think a good carpenter will always find work. You would have to upskill in Spanish materials, techniques and styles. If you can do shutters and wood painting even better. I have a house for rent in Pollensa until July 2010 if you want to give it a try !

pollensa


----------



## jojo

pollensa said:


> there is so much development and redevelopment going on in Mallorca, I think a good carpenter will always find work. You would have to upskill in Spanish materials, techniques and styles. If you can do shutters and wood painting even better. I have a house for rent in Pollensa until July 2010 if you want to give it a try !
> 
> pollensa


...... and learn the language, and join the queue for the millions of already out of work native contruction industry workers. 

Where are you getting your information from Pollensa, Spains construction industry has crashed to the ground??? However, I love Pollenca, especially the pine walk!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest

pollensa said:


> there is so much development and redevelopment going on in Mallorca, I think a good carpenter will always find work. You would have to upskill in Spanish materials, techniques and styles. If you can do shutters and wood painting even better. I have a house for rent in Pollensa until July 2010 if you want to give it a try !
> 
> pollensa


I find that Mallorcians very much look after their own eg not Spanish from the mainland and not English (both of whom they are happy to accept money from) If you do establish yourself there it will be working almost entirely with foreigners once you manage to get past the local gatekeepers. From what I have seen there it is more difficult to integrate into business situations and find business opportunity than on the mainland - which is also very difficult.

Best of luck.


----------



## pollensa

jojo said:


> ...... and learn the language, and join the queue for the millions of already out of work native contruction industry workers.
> 
> Where are you getting your information from Pollensa, Spains construction industry has crashed to the ground??? However, I love Pollenca, especially the pine walk!!
> 
> Jo xxx



that's Puerto Pollensa ! Have had a house there for 30 years

Jx


----------



## jojo

pollensa said:


> that's Puerto Pollensa ! Have had a house there for 30 years
> 
> Jx



Yes thats right, Pollenca itself is up the road a bit!! Its a great place, I love the whole area there. Where about is your place?? 

Jo xx


----------



## pollensa

jojo said:


> Yes thats right, Pollenca itself is up the road a bit!! Its a great place, I love the whole area there. Where about is your place??
> 
> Jo xx


Just off the calvario, we go there in the summer but want someone to stay there over the winter, ideal for a trial expat !

jx


----------



## jojo

pollensa said:


> Just off the calvario, we go there in the summer but want someone to stay there over the winter, ideal for a trial expat !
> 
> jx


yes, well you're not allowed to advertise on the forum, so you mustnt push it on here, the punishment isnt pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Maxman

pollensa said:


> Just off the calvario, we go there in the summer but want someone to stay there over the winter, ideal for a trial expat !
> 
> jx


So ideal for an expat to sample the worst season of the year , a joke surely 

You just want the rent be honest LOL

On the subject of Mallorca i would love to live there but Properties are so high in prices. Its such a lovely place and on the weather i have been all seasons and it never rainned as bad as what some people have said 

Unless i was just lucky every time


----------



## jojo

Maxman said:


> So ideal for an expat to sample the worst season of the year , a joke surely
> 
> You just want the rent be honest LOL
> 
> On the subject of Mallorca i would love to live there but Properties are so high in prices. Its such a lovely place and on the weather i have been all seasons and it never rainned as bad as what some people have said
> 
> Unless i was just lucky every time


I've been there when its torrential and I read the book by George Sands, who was Frederick Chopins lover, she moved him to Mallorca in the 1800s to help his illness (he had TB apparently) thinking the warmth would help him! So they went to Valledemossa by boat and donkey. It was horredous and is known for being so!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## Maxman

jojo said:


> I've been there when its torrential and I read the book by George Sands, who was Frederick Chopins lover, she moved him to Mallorca in the 1800s to help his illness (he had TB apparently) thinking the warmth would help him! So they went to Valledemossa by boat and donkey. It was horredous and is known for being so!!????
> 
> Jo xxx


1800`s LMAO

Well strange that as statistics show its the mildest region in Spain , and so does Spain only get sunshine all year by any chance ?

Course it has rain but not all the time ..When and for how long was you over 1900`s maybe ?

Millions go on Holiday there year in and year out perhaps they all take Brolleys ..


----------



## jojo

Maxman said:


> 1800`s LMAO
> 
> Well strange that as statistics show its the mildest region in Spain , and so does Spain only get sunshine all year by any chance ?
> 
> Course it has rain but not all the time ..When and for how long was you over 1900`s maybe ?
> 
> Millions go on Holiday there year in and year out perhaps they all take Brolleys ..



Mind you, can you imagine crossing the Island with two donkeys, two "natives" and a grand piano??? Its a very graphic book called surprisingly enough "A winter in Mallorca" I studied Frederick Chopin for my a-levels at school, hense it sticks in my mind LOL

jo xxx


----------



## jockm

*A winter in Mallorca*

I am reading this book as we speak! She gives the Mallorcans a very hard time and apparently the whole island couldn't stand her or Chopin (she returned the sentiment). She does paint a grim picture but it's more about the "peasants" giving them grief - she waxes lyrical about the beauty of the place. Certainly a good book to read if you are considering going there, I think


----------



## jojo

jockm said:


> I am reading this book as we speak! She gives the Mallorcans a very hard time and apparently the whole island couldn't stand her or Chopin (she returned the sentiment). She does paint a grim picture but it's more about the "peasants" giving them grief - she waxes lyrical about the beauty of the place. Certainly a good book to read if you are considering going there, I think


I dont think there was any love lost on either side and she does come across as an arogant and superior being LOL!!! And quite honestly, I'm not sure it was possible to paint a lovely picture of the Island when you have to cross it with a mule, a couple of "peasants" and a cart full fo possessions - in the rain and wind - oh and his favourite grande piano!!! I went to the Monastary at Valle de mossa and saw Chopins "cells" (rooms) that he shared with "George" and her children - it is a beautiful place there. "George" was barking mad anyway, male or female??, a transvestite? Chopins lover or his nurse???? 


All that said, I think Mallorca is known for its attrocious weather in the winter! 


Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg

Suenneil said:


> JoyDuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> 
> We are two older ladies who love Mallorca but cannot afford to move there without income. Even 6 months in the winter is impossible as we have dogs and a Spanish stallion!
> 
> We would be interested in hearing more of your experiences as we understand the health care is excellent and there are a lot of horse establishments on the island. Have you been there for the last winter?
> 
> We are not sure if it is acceptable to give our e-mail address but if so we would be delighted to hear from to discuss further.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joy
> 
> I wouldnt recommend posting your personal email address for safety and security reasons (I have deleted it for you). If you need or want to give this to someone you can use the PM facility. Although we do actually prefer if people share their experiences here on the forum .... as I am sure there are others who would also like to read how things are for people living here ... and if its not openly on the forum they cant  If we all use the PM or email system there will be no one on here
> 
> Take care
> sue :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> "....as we have dogs and a Spanish stallion!"
> What's he called? Paco?
Click to expand...


----------



## 2ladies

morlandg said:


> Suenneil said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....as we have dogs and a Spanish stallion!"
> What's he called? Paco?
> 
> 
> 
> Was in Majorca last year. Santa Ponsa. The winter was horrible. Rainy and cold and half the places were closed down. Rents stupid.
> 
> So this year - Estepona area on the mainland. Close to a well-regarded Spanish Riding School. Having had my own ponies since 3, I am not sure whether I will ride or not - but who knows what horses they will have there. Anyway, I can always go there for an hour and sniff a horse
> 
> Had considered bringing my Connie out with me for four months, but decided against it.
Click to expand...


----------



## uktrucker

*moving to mallorca*



Bevdeforges said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> In terms of advice for moving to Majorca (or anywhere, for that matter) it would help to know where you're coming from and what you're planning to do in your new location.
> 
> It makes a big difference if you're considering a move within the EU vs. moving from outside the EU - visa considerations and reciprocity for health services and driver's licenses can get tricky.
> 
> It also makes a difference whether you're going to a place for work, to be with a friend or family members or to retire. In all cases, it's a good idea to try to learn the local language. It can be very isolating without it - and while many people "learn English" in school, most adults who don't use it regularly won't admit to knowing it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev.,

I am new to the form so HI ! I read with interest your comments on moving to Mallorca. I am originally from the UK, have been living in Thailand for the past three years but wish to move to a quieter country. I was hoping that Mallorca would/could be the place for me to retire to, if you or any others hopefully reading these threads would care to offer some advice - be it negative or positive - I would be very grateful.

uktrucker


----------

